# Baby Aleska



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

We are eagerly awaiting the arrival of our new Northern Inuit puppy - just under 3 weeks to go!!

These pic's were taken when we went to visit her at 5 weeks old. She's adorable and has a blue eye like her full sister from a previous litter.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

SO SWEET and what a fluff ball perfect for the snuggles..Good luck with the new pup when you get her.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

gorgeous, such a lovely little fluff ball. Bet you cant wait! x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww shes gorgeous, makes me want one now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww shes beautiful, very cute,


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

she's gorgeous a lil ball of fluff!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Aww she is so cute, like a lil teddy bear


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

she is Adorable!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Awww what a little cutie. What name have you chosen ? x


----------



## shirstella (Nov 7, 2008)

they are soooo luvely when they are that age, then they grow up into bigger darlings


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Awww what a little cutie. What name have you chosen ? x


We are naming her Aleska which means 'defender of mankind' (in polish).


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

what a gorgious pupy i want one


----------

